# How many people live within a 90minute drive of your home?



## 3SPIRES (Dec 14, 2006)

~15 million

Being at the centre of the English motorway network 90 minutes from Coventry according to google maps gets you to the edge of London (Barnet), just North of Bristol, just South of Manchester or the Eastern suburbs of Sheffield. So nearly a lot more.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

staff said:


> From my home in the Melbourne CBD - probably around 4.5 million. Any locals are welcome to correct me, but I have the feeling that there may be some places in the urban area that are barely reachable, considering traffic, within a 90 minute drive. On the other hand places like Geelong which aren't (?) part of the metro is only about an hour away by car.
> 
> For my hometown Malmö the number would be similar, or a bit smaller than Melbourne's 4.5 million. The entire Copenhagen-Malmö Axis (3.7 million) is less than 90 minutes away. Including non-metropolitan localities the number would probably be around 4 million people.


I estimated 4.5 - 5 million people. Especially if you're going to consider towns like Geelong, Bendigo, Ballarat and the La Trobe Valley. There's 6 million in the state of Victoria and the vast majority of that is centred around Melbourne. 

So you're in Melbourne now? What brings you here? I hope you're enjoying your stay


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

From my hometown of Iowa City:

Des Moines: 550,000
Iowa City/Cedar Rapids: 400,000
Quad Cities: 375,000
Waterloo: 130,000
Dubuque: 100,000
Burlington/Muscatine/Clinton: 100,000
Small towns: 120,000

Total of around 1,775,000


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^Waterloo 
very famous name in Belgium.


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

joshsam said:


> ^^Waterloo
> very famous name in Belgium.


In France too.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Townsville probably 250,000. 

To the north is rainforest and plantations, to the east is ocean, to the west is bushland, to the south is bushland, mangrove swamps and agriculture.


----------



## Aquilana Civitas (Nov 20, 2011)

For L'Aquila (central Italy) is aproximately 5 million people, including Rome (the city, not the western suburbs), Terni, Ascoli Piceno, Pescara and Frosinone


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

About 10 million I think (Paris).




GENIUS LOCI said:


> Anyone who could suggest me a web site where I can calculate with accuracy the max drive I could in 90 min from my home (a west suburb of Milan)?


ViaMichelin?


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

16 millions (Paris)


----------



## fubo (Apr 8, 2010)

About 8 million from Buffalo


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

5.5 million. Sydney and near by cities such as Wollongong and Newcastle. Largest population centre in Oceania.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

around 5 million:
Salvador - 2,9 mi
RM Salvador - 3,9 mi
Feira de Santana - 550k
Salvador - Feira - 4,5 mi
Circa -500k


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

From north east Cheshire you can get a long way north-south but east-west is harder as most of the motorways run scotland-london...


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

Izmir: 6 or 7 millions I guess.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

About 2.3 million people live within a 90min drive from Nashville.



From Starkville, probably around 300,000 live within a 90 minute drive.


----------

